# Support von GIGABYTE AORUS erhalten ab sofort "01.12.2020"



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Dezember 2020)

Sehr geehrter Kunde

Vielen Dank für Ihr Anliegen und Ihrer Geduld, es tut uns wirklich sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Wir bemühen uns stets um einen guten Kontakt zu unseren Kunden und möchten Ihnen ein Höchstmaß an Support bieten.

Gerne wollen wir helfen und um Ihnen schnellst möglichst einen wunderbaren Service anbieten.
Daher bitten wir Sie folgende Möglichkeiten für die direkte detaillierte Lösungswege zu nutzen: 
Bitte hierfür direkt mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt auf zu nehmen (Seriennummer parat halten), Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit der "1-für Deutsch , 1-für Support" verbinden lassen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. Es wird Ihnen dort weiter geholfen oder nutzen Sie unseren eSupport System: http://esupport.gigabyte.com

Wir stehen für konstruktive Kritik immer offen um unseren Service stets zu verbessern.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag, Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE AORUS Deutschland Team


----------

